# Which Fromm?



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

no advice for you. my guys have been on Fromm for about a year (usually Sweet Potatoe/Duck). I was surpised at the recommendation for 3-l/4 to 4-l/4 for dogs in 60# range; my guys get 2 to 2-1/2 a day


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I love it. We switched Koda to it about 6 months ago due to the fact that it was a holisitic brand that came recommended by the vet and others I have talked to. I have heard that it is a lower fat content food too and that it hasn't been attributed to weight gain in dogs. I know Koda was getting a little plump before we switched and now she is back to a healthy weight.

I also LOVE that you can switch the "flavor" whenever you want to change it up for them. We had Koda on Duck and Sweet Potato for the first two bags of food and she loved it and now switched to Pork and Applesauce which she loves just as much. 

I have heard one of the Salmon ones (Tortellini or something like that) is the higher fat content one. Someone said they use that one as more of a treat or use it for training purposes. 

I really like their food and how Koda has been on it. Her coat is so shiny!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

O and Koda gets 1.5 cups in morning and at night.


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Gah, I keep forgetting things. And she is around 70 lbs.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Fromm Classics


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The Whitefish and Potato is the lowest calorie in the 4 Star Line.

However, Enzo's favorite flavor is the Game Bird. Go figure. He gobbles that flavor up SO fast!


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Sully has been on Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato for over a year now. It's the only food that has worked for his digestive system. (well obviously that may not be true since we stopped trying once we found something that worked ) He gets 1.5 cups twice per day - he is 80 lbs which the vet says is perfect for his frame. I love the way his coat looks and feels on it - i also believe that he sheds less. I don't think that you can go wrong with any of the Fromm products.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Whitefish, as Enzo's mom suggested, if you are concerned about calories. 

I never tried that one--but my guys loved the duck/sweet potato one, the best, but handled changing flavors with no problems. Unfortunately, it didn't work well for my golden due to some food sensitivities he has. Great food though.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Mine have been eating the Fromm Large Breed Adult. They have had the beef frittata and the pork as well. Both of my guys eat 4 cups a day but we're pretty active with them.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey loved the duck and sweet potato when he was eating Fromm!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Lucca eats the salmon & veg. He's 65 Ibs now at 17 months. Not sure if that's the ok weight but he doesn't look skinny. He's on the leaner side. I used to feed 3 cups but recently he hasn't been finishing his food so I reduced his food intake to 2.5 cups a day or 2 1/4 cups a day.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

My boy is on Salmon A La Veg, and he seems to really like it. No upset tummy issues either (he had horrible gas on Acana). I also like that they run their own plant and its in the USA. My guy, a solid 80 Lbs, gets 2 cups twice a day although Im considering cutting him a bit back as he is getting a bit chunky.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sawyer has almost always been on the Whitefish and Potato - It was the ONLY thing he could eat as a puppy with his sensitive stomach. He loves it. Quinn primarily gets the Duck and Sweet Potato and we give them some of the Gamebird from time to time as well. I think we've tried them all and they have loved them all!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont feed alot of kibble but Fromm is one of the two I feel comfortable feeding.. that and Eagle who also maintains their own manufacturing facility. I have puppy people who use the chicken ala veg and are happy with it... I use the fromm large breed adult with Natalie and she gets between 4 and 5 cups a day depending on how she feels to me.

I honestly don't pay to much attention to package inserts/recommendations on how much to feed, they always seem very high to me... If you switch I would start with the same amount you are feeding now and then in a week or so increase or decrease depending on how your girl feels... if she feels thin.. increase and vice versa...


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

I should also point out that people are always commenting on how soft she is. Her coat is the softest I have ever felt on a golden. It's like she never lost her puppy fur.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fiona eats the Duck&Sweet po or the Salmon ala veg. 

2 cups per day, 9yrs 8 months old, 58lbs, 2-3 miles of walking and playing every day.

If Penny is thriving on her food now, leave it be, JMO. If you want to try Fromm, go for it. I too like the small family owned business aspect and quality control.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Mine is currently on the Whitefish and Potato. Still slowly switching over as we had to use the rest of the food we had in the bag. I may save some kibbles for treats.  She has done well on it so far!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

I switched to the Salmon a la Veg about three weeks ago because of the Canidae recalls. I picked the salmon because the pups are in the pool a lot, and I wanted a food that would help keep their skin and coats soft. So far, so good! I even think Pippa may be itching a little less, and they both love the flavor. I’m looking forward to surprising them with the different varieties once in a while. It’s fun that you can switch without worry. And, of course, the quality is rock solid, which is great peace of mind.


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Oops, forgot to say that they each get about 2 1/2 cups a day. They are both very lean-- Pippa is 55 pounds (we haven’t weighed Watson recently; I’m guessing maybe 50?).


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

When we switched back to Fromm, back in October, we decided to go with the whitefish & potato, since Riley needed to lose a few pounds. I started him out on just about 3 cups per day. Now, he's getting right around 3 1/2 cups.

Now that he's back to a good weight, I was thinking about switching to the duck & sweet potato. But honestly, he's doing so well on the whitefish that I think I'm going to leave well enough alone for now. Plus, with the lower-calorie food, I don't have to be so militant about the number of treats he's allowed to have in a day.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Maya is currently on the Chicken ala Veg. I've also tried the Duck and Sweet Potato which she likes just as well. I do like the idea about being able to switch flavors without transition. Maya is 62 pounds, but the vet said she would like to see her drop a few (to the 56-58 range), so while she was getting 2 1/2 - 3 cups per day, we dropped her to 2, and are adding 1/3 to 1/2 cup of green beans at each meal.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I feed Fromm Gold (cool looking bag). 2 Cups am/pm for the boys (Dooley 72 lbs, Tag 68 lbs) and 1 cup am/pm for Breeze (50 lbs).


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy eats 2 cups of Chicken a la Veg daily but also gets 1-2 tablespoons of Force from Honest kitchen as a topper plus he eats the leftover yorkie food maybe another 1/4 cup of kibble. Steamed veggies or if I am too lazy (Preference or SOJOs veggies for dinner- I do water down)- Gives full feeling without tons of calories. 

But he definitely eats less than the bag recommended 4.25- 5 cups of kibble (1,675-1,970) calories daily. He is very active +5 mile daily walk plus plays with dog friend's at the park several times a week. As well as running around +1 acre of land all day.

He weights 90 pounds.


----------

